# How to clean MAF sensor?



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

I feel very dumb. My 01 Sentra GXE has fluctuate idling when in "D" position lately. I did extensive search and most posting pointed to the MAF sensor and said cleaning it. It sounds simple, spray some CRC electrical cleaner to the house and wait for a feel minutes, At the same time can clean the TB.

But, where is the MAF, how does it looks like, where to spray the cleaner!!!! Likewise where is the TB and how does it look like?

I tried to search some diagram but no luck. If anyone can give me some link to the pictures or video, I will greatly appreciated.

But the way, I have downloaded the service manual but it does not show the position and how it looks like.

Thanks.

Paul


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the maf is mounted on the air cleaner assy, a air hose comes off of it and runs to the tb (mounted on the intake manifold)
hope that helped a little


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Speedo.

I changed the air-filter this morning and took a look at the assembly. Is the MAF sensor on the left hand side of the tube and plug into the tube likes a power-plug? There are 2 screws screwed it to the tube and with a harness at the end connect it to somewhere, isn't it?

I suppose if I unscrew the 2 screws it can take out the sensor, what do I expect to see and where to spray?

Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the maf assy is mounted to the air filter housing, the maf sensor is mounted with 2 screws to the assy, and a harness connects to it... you can pull it out of the assy but be careful with it, there is a very fine wire inside, I have seen people use a electronic spray cleaner that worked (have not done it myself..yet)


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

I found this picture.

NISSAN SENTRA MASS AIR FLOW SENSOR (MAF) 00 01 02 1.8L on eBay!

I thnk the end that we see is the connector to the harness. Is the thin wire on the other end that I should spray?

Thanks again.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

after cleaning, it may have to go thru a re-learn.. so keep that in mind


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Speedo,
What process do I need? I thought disconnect the battery before cleaning and connect it back will relearn it. Is there anymore process?

Thanks.


----------

